# Costco & Ikea



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I love shopping at Costco & Ikea in the UK and just wanted to know if anyones been to the ones in OZ and whether the prices are ok or very expensive.

Does anyone in Brisbane know where the best place to shop for white goods, furniture etc, I just wanted to know if anyone wanted to share their experience on quality, price and customer service etc.

XX Satty


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Satty.. Here are a few links that I collected over a period of time..

Furniture Rental and Relocation Furniture Hire Australia - Living Edge Furniture Rental

Furniture Rental Australia and Furniture Hire by PABS Furniture Rentals

PHD Rentals : Furniture Hire Sydney, Brisbane & Melbourne Australia : Electrical Appliance Rentals :: Ute Hire & Truck Rentals

TV rental Sydney, Plasma rental Sydney, LCD rental Sydney, washer hire sydney, washing machine hire, fridge hire, dryer hire, rent a fridge, rent a washer, furniture hire

Valiant Furniture Hire, Sydney Melbourne Brisbane Furniture Rental

Fantastic Furniture > Home

Furniture Bazaar - Home

Bedshed - Your Bedding and Bedroom Furniture Specialists

Freedom furniture and homewares

Welcome to IKEA.com

Kmart Home

http://www.myer.com.au/default.asp?fl=true

Bunnings - Lowest prices are just teh beginning


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Anj,

You've got a brill collection of info will start going through them as will eventually need to buy furniture etc.

xx Satty




anj1976 said:


> Hi Satty.. Here are a few links that I collected over a period of time..
> 
> Furniture Rental and Relocation Furniture Hire Australia - Living Edge Furniture Rental
> 
> ...


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

I know there is an Ikea in Brissie, but is there a costco??

Thanks,
Busyte


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

sattystevens said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I love shopping at Costco & Ikea in the UK and just wanted to know if anyones been to the ones in OZ and whether the prices are ok or very expensive.
> 
> ...


If you get really desperate you can go to Melbourne. Costco just opened their first Australia store there. It has been a huge success so I am sure they will expand sometime in the near future!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I went to the new Costco in Melbourne last week. It was pretty much like the Watford one I used to go to. Not the choice of fresh meet though, more emphasis on fish/seafood. 

Still had the lovely croissants and muffins but the pizza (which I was sooooo looking forward to buying) wasn't the same (boo hoo).

Usually there would be some gift-type things to buy (especially around this time of year...toiletries and smellies etc) but there weren't any at all. And no huge rolls of wrapping paper either.

Of course in fairness I'll have to go back at least, oh, a dozen times to check it out some more :lol: Next time I go I'll check out some prices and post them. Was there anything in particular you'd like to to check for you?

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

let me know satty if you need anything else.. what do you think I have been doing since last three years.. gathering info


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know there is an Ikea in Brissie, but is there a costco??
> 
> ...


Hi, have you been to the one in Brissie, if so, what did you think of it?

xx Satty


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> let me know satty if you need anything else.. what do you think I have been doing since last three years.. gathering info


Bless u Babe, soon Anj... Fingers x'd it won't be long before you're time also comes.

xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Dolly,
It was just to get someone's experience on the two as in Milton Keynes these are the main shops I go to with Asda and Tesco but I just wanted feedback really. Does it sell the danish pastry and kids carton juices etc. Also were you able to use your UK membership over there or did you have to apply for a new one. If you are going there again before the 11th Jan would you be able to do me a huge favour pls. Here in Costco they sell a very large safe, approx £199 + vat. it had a finger print scanner as well as keys and was approx 2 foot square. If you are able to find out if they sell this there or something very similar (ie finger scanner would be preferable) and how much that would be a big help as I was going to buy it from here to send over. Do they also sell the air hockey tables / snooker tables.

Kind Regards and thanx for your help
xx Satty 




Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I went to the new Costco in Melbourne last week. It was pretty much like the Watford one I used to go to. Not the choice of fresh meet though, more emphasis on fish/seafood.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Just been to Costco this afternoon (and it was 41 degrees in town!).....

No danish, couldn't see and cartons of drink anywhere and no air hockey/snooker tables. They do the trays of muffins and trays of croissant though.

There was one safe, about the size you mentioned but it didn't have a finger print scanner. It was $259.99 (excl tax) and a Sentry safe CS3803. 

After going a second time I have to say how very disappointed I am ..... there just isn't the variety of the UK warehouses (although some SERIOUS bling, beautiful diamond rings etc). I can't say I'm in a hurry to go back.

Dolly


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Dolly for taking the time. I would have thought being new to OZ they would have been outstanding. 

Xx Satty 





Dolly said:


> Just been to Costco this afternoon (and it was 41 degrees in town!).....
> 
> No danish, couldn't see and cartons of drink anywhere and no air hockey/snooker tables. They do the trays of muffins and trays of croissant though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Not to put a damper on things, but you'll have to get used to it :lol: On day-to-day things really, you won't find anything 'outstanding'.

Dolly


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Dolly,

Well it's too late to have second thought for us now, we fly on the 18th ..... lol.

Forgot to ask were you able to use your UK membership or did you have to register again.

xx Satty 



Dolly said:


> Not to put a damper on things, but you'll have to get used to it :lol: On day-to-day things really, you won't find anything 'outstanding'.
> 
> Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry Satty,

I forgot to answer!

No, you can't use your UK membership, you have to apply for a new one. But it's easier here, all you need is your driving licence (Vic).

Dolly


----------

